# Keifer newby



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Okay, I have seen some posts on here about Keifer. Can the keifer lovers here on this forum give me some ideas of what it tastes like? I do like yogurt is it in anyway similar? Is there a way to describe the taste? Just curious and wondering if I would like. I have been having pancreas and stomach problems for over a week now, and started eating yogurt again, and I have gotten some relief, was wondering if Keifer would help.

TIA

Sheryl


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

It is kinda like fizzy, thin yogurt  I make a syrup of strawberries and agave nectar in the blender and mix this up with it, it is sooo good.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Hmmm :biggrin that sounds very interesting. I think I might like that.....I can taste the fresh peaches of summer......oh bummer I don't have any peach trees (yet )


Sheryl


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

:groan Just noticed there was a sticky on this of FAQ. wow imagine that. :bang sometimes I'm a little slow! :laughcry

Sheryl


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

kefir plain tasted kinda like butter milk but I just take frozen fruit and put all in a blender with a little tad of honey and even my DH who won't try to even drink goats milk let alone kefir drinks these smoothies like he was at Baskin /Robins having a malt.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Sounds so good. I can see buying a watermelon, setting the rind up for pickles (yum) and taking the meat and making jelly, and freezing pieces to put in keifer.

DD and I have been suffering with stomach ailments since Saturday. We have been so sick. We've been trying to move back into the house, and it is really hard when you feel so bad! I sure don't wish this ailment on anyone.

So on my quest with my new life ahead of me. :woohoo DD and I are working towards a more peacful, healthier life style. Right now I would ingest anything that would get rid of the yucky germs!

Sheryl


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I make my own kefir using the grains and to me it is VERY tart. I do not like it but I do drink it for the healthy part. I can make a drink with a scoop of whey protein that I can drink slowly but I am not a fan of the tartness. I do like the results though. 
Dh also will drink it for the healthy part but he takes forever to get a glass down also. Guess we just aren't into tartness. He also drinks it for the health benefits. Not the taste.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Ok, assume you have had good health results? Care to share? You can pm me if you want.

Thanks
sheryl


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Sheryl I used to have a man (was here working at Lockeed from TN temporary) He bought 3 gals a week said he drank a qt in the morning every day as it was all that kept him going he was working 12 to 14 hrs a day 7 days a week 
I also have a regular that gets 1/2 gal every week or more he is in his 60's rides bike marathons and runs in marathons. 
You do need to get the fresh kefir grains and not the dried ones. I probably have enough to share so if you get in the area the cheese stuff FB and grains will be here.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks Sondra. I was gonna ask if you had any grains. Not quite ready for them yet. I so need to get my body back into some kind of healthy order. I have been overweight for way too long now, and since I am rid of my pia, I can concentrate on better eating. I will probably have to use some really sweet fruit to get past the tart? I liked butter milk as a kid, but not as an adult, but I do love yoguart. And home made yougart seems to be a little more tart than store bought. But I really need to get some healthy things going into my body.

I have a lot of gardening to do this year. Hopefully I can make a little case off my garden this year, before the government stept in and requires too many inspections of fresh produce, or I have to put stickers on stuff to say where it comes from......well you get the pic. So I need something nice a healthy to keep me going long hours. :laughcry :laughcry

Sheryl


----------



## favablue (Apr 11, 2009)

We make Kefir from the grains, but do not let it sit until it separates from the whey so it is not so strong. We love it in smoothie and like the Kefir cheese. We do not like it for drinking, but it is worth it for the smoothies and easier to make than yogurt. I think better for you also. 
If we accidentally leave it too long we dilute it with more milk.
In smoothies we use some Kefir but mostly milk.


----------

